# The Winds Of War?



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

China's remarkable rise is unsettling the region, and indeed much of the world beyond. And dangers of miscalculation are growing, in part, because of military build-ups.

Moreover, Philippine President Benigno Aquino recently compared what he claimed was Beijing's track record of belligerent behavior with German expansionism in the 20th century by openly questioning "at what point do you say, 'enough is enough?
So what are the chances that a real, full-blown war could erupt here in Southeast & East Asia and force China back behind their great wall for the next 100 years?

Read More Here
{CNN}


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

I am also wondering who, exactly, would be on who's side. China and N. Korea vs Vietnam, Japan, S. Korea, Philippines, Malaysia, etc. Because China has the largest army in the world and could do some walking and talking in SE and E Asia, things could hit the fan pretty quick. Without the backing of the US, the Philippines just doesn't stand a chance if China makes the wrong move. I am not ex-Military, never have been in the service but I nephew is. I would not like to see him or his son have to go for the gusto.


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

my 2 cents. First China doesn't need to "go to war"! 
Even with the largest military in the world. Just think about this. Even here in PI how many of the business are owned by Chinese people. How much money does the U.S owe China? All China has to do is call in it's debt from the U.S. The US could not afford to respond to a riot in LA.
The Philippine Military has been fighting the Islamic fighters down south for how long now years and years? Should countries just let China do what they want NO! But at the same time why have these countries allow China control their economics and businesses.
I to hope nothing comes of any of this


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

my 2 cents ?? 

then again, US may not step in, if something blows up... considering their debts etc ..

and today I saw a facebook post, requesting a second term for PNoy, as in his second term he will buy Fighter Planes, M1 Tanks and Frigates and Destroyers (did they forget the aircraft carrier ??? )

Don't forget, PH policies are driven primarily by the major business houses, Chinese owned, and even though they are firmly entrenched in the Local economy and politics, have parked most of their investment in .. guess where ?? CHINA

Add to it the semi strong local militant groups, Communism sympathisers, and all, and I doubt even if they were being trampled by China, they may not want war and these are the powerful movers and shakers who primarily were behind kicking US out of Subic and Clark and are now getting vocal about the new defense treaty... the local population has strong backing for some of these voices, and 

They may go the way India went, in the India-China war, India speaking peace even when China was grabbing more and more of Indian Land

BTW, history lesson .. During the China / India War, China invaded India, to firstly teach India a lesson and secondly, to claim the parts of the land that they believed belonged to them.

Once they had achieved both objectives they stopped, and declared victory, even though India did put up a massive resistance, and despite India's fears that China wil go further, they didn't

now in South China sea, what would stop China from claiming what they believe is there's, especially in today's context of a stronger China and vocal population demanding blood of the encroachers ?? They will just take what they believe this their's and stop .. and evict all others ... eg, see the massive destruction of coral reefs to put up a air field, environment ? who cares .. only those NGOs who are worth nothing in Philippines are yelling at the top of their lungs while China is destroying what and what they think is not needed .. 

I may be wrong about all of the above though 

PS: see in youtube, how Chinese vessels have sailed directly and Vietnamese Fishing vessels, not bothering about human lives .. one of the video shows the Chinese vessel aiming directly for the Vietnamese boats, and in a previous skirmish, China had no qualms killing over 70 Vietnamese ..


----------



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

I've traveled to China a couple of times during the past few years, and here's my two cents. I think that certain elements within the Chinese government/military are absolutely drunk with power, and China seems to have a huge number of growing societal problems (drug use, divorce, & growing class divide) that many people in the west are not aware of. To me, it almost seemed as though China was exactly in the same spot the US was back in 1967, but they seem to be experiencing everything at a highly accelerated rate. (Before they know it, they soon may face the same type of economic collapse that we did in the early 1990s.) In my opinion it boils down to whether or not the generals in China are able to order their young people to participate in a foreign war, before too many of them decided to say no thanks, I'd rather go clubbing, take X, and play video games. I hope away can be found for everyone to "save face." The Chinese won't back down unless they are able to keep their pride intact, and to save face.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Maxx62 said:


> I've traveled to China a couple of times during the past few years, and here's my two cents. I think that certain elements within the Chinese government/military are absolutely drunk with power, and China seems to have a huge number of growing societal problems (drug use, divorce, & growing class divide) that many people in the west are not aware of. To me, it almost seemed as though China was exactly in the same spot the US was back in 1967, but they seem to be experiencing everything at a highly accelerated rate. (Before they know it, they soon may face the same type of economic collapse that we did in the early 1990s.) In my opinion it boils down to whether or not the generals in China are able to order their young people to participate in a foreign war, before too many of them decided to say no thanks, I'd rather go clubbing, take X, and play video games. I hope away can be found for everyone to "save face." The Chinese won't back down unless they are able to keep their pride intact, and to save face.


my 2 cents again, having worked with Chinese in Singapore (PRCs), PRCs who have become citizens or working in Singapore ..

their nationalistic pride is out of this world.

If their leaders say go to war, only a minority may say, sorry.. majority will go to war, including those who have become citizens in other countries, or will alternatively, actively support the war .. in any other way possible .. 

their nationalistic pride is so high, they dare to hang PRC flags publicly even though they hold Singapore passports .. and even Chinese tourists have the guts to scold non-Chinese / non-mandarin speakers, when the latter says dunno Chinese ..Yes, I been yelled at PRC tourists, in Singapore, for saying NO SPEAK CHINESE 

Those who may not take up guns maybe those who are called Princelings ..

I additionally suspect, a war may work wonders, to divert domestic discord, as all attention turns to an aggressor .. and all other countries in the world are being cursed for trying to stifle China's growth .... 

see how China is harping back on the Nanjing Massacre .. building up the tempo

And Chinese all are drunk with power, as you say

Assemble a Japanese car, and learn how-to, and do it with the same design/engine, and put a Chinese logo and call it Chinese Innovation, and 100% of the Chinese population will say YESSSSSSSSSSSS .. though the rest of the world will say they stole the plans by doing assembly 

Assemble MD 80s, and when the license expires, keep making new copies and call them "INNOVATIVE CHINESE DESIGN" .. 100% of the Chinese population will prepare to go to war on those who say it is an MD80 in a Chinese badge ..

Plus, the PRCs I know rather commit hara-kiri than loose face ..


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

I agree...China is simply on track to become the #1 economy in the world without a shot fired. They Could probably crash the dollar whenever they chose, But the desperately need U.S. and West to buy more of their cheap [email protected] and keep them going as well...


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

So many good points here, National pride is something the US had in the 50s everyone would go to war to fight the Russians as they were seen as the enemy. Then in the late 60s early 70s we were drug users war protesters hated the government and what it stood for. In the 80s and 90s we became more technologically advance we were smarter than the rest of the world they looked to us for the net big idea. In the late 90s and 2k we became aware that we could sell our products world wide (internet) We were RICH then along came some Arab folks, Chinese folks they showed us we could be rich and not work so we sold them our factories our stores our new agencies. These folks sent the work to their home countries showing their countrymen how great it was in America, they paid minimal wages but kept opening new plants. These foreigners kept the CEOS and CFOs on who sent more jobs to the other countries while making millions because of the money they were saving in labor. Why did this happen is GREED. American are Greedy. Our minimum wage is $7.25 some states its as high as $15.00 for city workers. So why wouldn't these prudent people move the work where they can get it for pennies on the dollar. 
We in American have little or no national pride, we have a collapsing economic system, we have little industry, very little agriculture. We import virtually everything. We are 17 TRILLION $ IN DEBT. China knows this and controls our most of our debt. We have cut our military to the bone. So if China made a move anywhere in the world the response of the US could only be to criticize the move but can do nothing but negotiate.


----------



## George6020 (Apr 18, 2014)

You know, I read about all these problems around the world, then the stories get reinforced when I watch the news.............and it pains me to try to understand where all this is going, and how did we let it get so out of hand. Worst of all, I don't even know which news station or website to believe any more. So, I find myself trying to put all the pieces together to make sense of it all....BUT I don't even have all the pieces(which means I don't really have all the facts). I've kinda concluded that I really only have "control" and satisfaction and happiness, from my own little world around me............with just the basic of ideologies, like honesty, respect for others, obeying the laws, second chances, doing the best you can with what you have, help others in need when possible


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

George6020 said:


> You know, I read about all these problems around the world, then the stories get reinforced when I watch the news.............and it pains me to try to understand where all this is going, and how did we let it get so out of hand. Worst of all, I don't even know which news station or website to believe any more. So, I find myself trying to put all the pieces together to make sense of it all....BUT I don't even have all the pieces(which means I don't really have all the facts). I've kinda concluded that I really only have "control" and satisfaction and happiness, from my own little world around me............with just the basic of ideologies, like honesty, respect for others, obeying the laws, second chances, doing the best you can with what you have, help others in need when possible


Yeah the new agencies unfortunately are working for ratings and money. The other sad part is the political views of each station, Liberal and Conservative seems neither have a POV of their own. And certainly cannot deliver a bias report.


----------



## Pigeon Messenger (Jan 29, 2014)

*Greed of the richest*

I notice the trend of the workers going poor and the Rich getting richer ever since the so called free trade laws came in the early 80's. Our government in Canada was pushing this with U.S president Reagan. The people in Canada was mad as hell but the prime minister was going ahead anyways saying it will bring many job for everyone but turns out to be a hoax. All of this in my opinion was paid by the rich to undermine the unions and the country and gave them the right to close plants and move them to Mexico, China, India etc.. Now one of the biggest crime of all time have been committed against the world and I am worried that this will cause many more suffering for many years to come. I hope that The new world powers like China will not abuse this.:help:


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

pigeon messenger ..

you know ... China invested a lot Jun Vietnam and the region ... to move .... manufacturing work out of china 

abuse what?


----------



## Pigeon Messenger (Jan 29, 2014)

My hope that now that China has become a world economic and power in term of military that they do not abuse this. This whole thing about North America free trade in my own opinion was a fraud. The rich and powerful who put this together made it law and now abuse it. I hope that China dos not follow that example.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

The BRICs Are Morphing Into An Anti-Dollar Alliance seems like more of this is going on in many countries BRICs Brazil, Russia, India and South Africa
This has been the goal of Democrats in the United States to force China and others to replace the dollar as the international reserve currency. That is why Democrats have refused to decrease government spending, and have increased the national debt to nearly $18 trillion dollars so that the U.S. would have to continue to print money to pay the interest on the debt. As the U.S. prints money, the value of the dollar declines and becomes an unstable currency for international trade. The Chinese, Russians, and Europe have been meeting for the last two years to discuss the replacement of the dollar as the international reserve currency, and this is the first step in that direction.


----------

